# Calvinism is Back!!



## Osage Bluestem (Apr 1, 2010)

> Christian faith: Calvinism is back
> In America's Christian faith, a surprising comeback of rock-ribbed Calvinism is challenging the Jesus-is-your-buddy gospel of modern evangelism.



Here's the link:

Christian faith: Calvinism is back / The Christian Science Monitor - CSMonitor.com


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 1, 2010)

It's back? I must have missed when it left.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## Micah (Apr 1, 2010)

The GOSPEL is back.


----------



## JML (Apr 1, 2010)

Unfortunately, it barely resembles what it used to be.


----------



## heartoflesh (Apr 1, 2010)

John Lanier said:


> Unfortunately, it barely resembles what it used to be.




Can you expound?


----------



## JML (Apr 1, 2010)

Rick Larson said:


> John Lanier said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, it barely resembles what it used to be.
> ...


 
Much of what is considered Calvinism today bears little resemblance to what was considered Calvinism by our forefathers in the faith. Being "reformed" is more than believing in election. Today, if someone believes in election they are considered "reformed", regardless of worship practices or anything else they believe.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 1, 2010)

John Lanier said:


> Rick Larson said:
> 
> 
> > John Lanier said:
> ...


 
John, I was favorably impressed that the Christian Science Monitor article actually noted that issue. It described how Calvinism was more than election, and even acknowledged that most of its critics only centered on that issue. It seemed like a pretty fair article considering the source.


----------



## heartoflesh (Apr 1, 2010)

John Lanier said:


> Rick Larson said:
> 
> 
> > John Lanier said:
> ...




I think I get what you mean. You mean it includes believing things like The Regulative Principle, and maybe some other things as well? 

I don't think I would disagree that terms like "Calvinism" and "Reformed" are meant to denote more than just belief in the 5 points or soteriology. It's probably why I hate calling myself a Calvinist, even though I hold to those 5 points of soteriology. Especially when talking about these truths with others who are prejudiced against that terminology, I never bring it up. I'd rather call myself a "believer" or a "follower of the way" than attach some other man's name to an ism. But I do see the value of the term Calvinism as far as making distinctions go, but if those disctinctions are only in reference to soteriology, perhaps another term should be used. 


Here's what the Catholics have to say about that article...
Christian faith: Calvinism is back - Catholic Answers Forums


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 1, 2010)

While it is tempting to be critical of anything less than wholesale reform, even the Scriptures praise certain Kings of Judah for their reforms even though many are less than thoroughgoing. What is interesting is that when you read about Josiah's reform:

[bible]2 Chron 35:18[/bible]

In other words, not even during David's reign had their been such a faithful reform of the Passover.

I think we can rejoice in some reforms while hoping that deeper reforms take place according to God's good pleasure.


----------



## dannyhyde (Apr 1, 2010)

I did an interview about this yesterday on the Paul Edwards Show (Detroit, MI): SermonAudio.com - The Resurgence of Calvinism


----------



## Curt (Apr 1, 2010)

Rick Larson said:


> Here's what the Catholics have to say about that article...
> Christian faith: Calvinism is back - Catholic Answers Forums


 
That is some interesting reading. Not one mention of Augustine, though.


----------



## JML (Apr 1, 2010)

I apologize. I shouldn't be so pessimistic. I think they have a long way to go but maybe this is a good first step and I should be thankful for it.

---------- Post added at 05:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 PM ----------




> I think I get what you mean. You mean it includes believing things like The Regulative Principle, and maybe some other things as well?



Yes. That is exactly what I mean. Like you said, I also feel a little uneasy sometimes with labeling myself a "Calvinist" because it sounds like we believe something because Calvin said it instead of believing it because it is Scriptural. I guess I am not really that great of a Calvinist anyway because Calvin was a paedo.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Apr 1, 2010)

Like someone else, I think it was a fair article considering the source.
The modern day Calvinism that is seen today may not be what it was 500 years ago, It may not even reflect Calvinism from 150 years ago, But after the last 100 years of constantly watering down the Gospel until it no longer even is the Gospel as Given originally. I think it is a breath of fresh air and at least a step in the right direction.
It took a lot of time to get to the sorry state we see most mainstream religion in today, ihopefully not as long but it will take a while to see it properly Reformed again.


----------



## heartoflesh (Apr 1, 2010)

We need less conferences and more churches. Speaking more the Minneapolis area, the choices are slim. Unless you like driving downtown to Piper's church, (and yes there are one or two others--I know).


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 2, 2010)

*Article, "Calvinism is Back"*

A recent article in CS Monitor differentiates "Calvinism" from "seeker" oriented churches.

Christian faith: Calvinism is back / The Christian Science Monitor - CSMonitor.com


One of the insights I appreciate in the article is the recognition that the doctrines of grace are powerful ideas in their own right, but change things now- even the way we learn about God.


The article underscores the importance of several things:

1) Not defining "Calvinism" down
2) The relationship of these doctrines of grace to other doctrine
3) The relationship of these doctrines of grace to practice, both in the church and all of life

Thoughts on these three points, and any others in the article?


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 2, 2010)

> Quote from the article
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


.


----------



## JML (Apr 2, 2010)

I thought this thread looked familiar.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/calvinism-back-59696/


----------



## dudley (Apr 2, 2010)

Scott,

Thank you for this post. I read the article and what struck me as true is when it said "Today, his (Calvin) theology is making a surprising comeback, challenging the me-centered prosperity gospel of much of modern evangelicalism with a God-first immersion in Scripture. In an age of materialism and made-to-order religion, *Calvinism's unmalleable doctrines and view of God as an all-powerful potentate who decides everything is winning over many Christians *– especially the young."

Its one of the basic reasons I am today a Presbyterian and a Calvinist!


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 2, 2010)

John Lanier said:


> I thought this thread looked familiar.
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/calvinism-back-59696/


 
I merged them. Not very artistic, but here they are.


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 2, 2010)

> We need less conferences and more churches. Speaking more the Minneapolis area, the choices are slim. Unless you like driving downtown to Piper's church, (and yes there are one or two others--I know).



Just find a group of Dutchmen. Anywhere there are 5-10 Dutch families, you're sure to find at least 1 and possibly 3-4 solid Reformed churches (but not Presbyterian, instead, continental).


----------



## Laura (Apr 2, 2010)

My favorite part of the article: "By most logic, the stern system of Calvinism shouldn't be popular today. Much of modern Christianity preaches a comforting Home Depot theology: You can do it. We can help." Nice.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes, Laura, lots of the world's misunderstanding and stereotype in the article. Imagine the novelty to fallen creatures, of an infinite God who demands something of obedience of His Creatures!

But what appeals to fallen creatures is, God is here to help me get what I want... right now. (It ought frighten us when we consider how we can stand judgment in the sight of a holy God).


----------



## lynnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice article, thanks.

_We need less conferences and more churches._

You got that right.


----------



## puritan628 (Apr 7, 2010)

*Listening to The Institutes*

Since Calvinism IS back, there's an additional way to experience The Institutes for those who might spend a lot of time on the road. I recently discovered this web site that is generating audio recordings of works that are in the public domain and then releasing the recordings into the public domain as well.

The link to the main web site is: LibriVox and has a link where you can then conduct a search.

The specific link to The Institutes' Books 1 & 2 are at this link:

LibriVox: Search Results

The entire project is being done on a volunteer basis, so I'm not "plugging" any kind of business. I was greatly encouraged that they are working to make this available in an audible format.

I hope people find this useful.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 7, 2010)

No thanks moniker yet, but thanks Laura for the Calvin links and information.


----------

